# Amazon Flex Las Vegas or Boulder?



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

So background check got approved and i can now choose where i would like to work. Have the choice of Las Vegas and Boulder Junction. The lady told us in the session to choose Boulder location and that's for .com deliveries which supposedly you can only do one 4 hour block a day. But is the las vegas location for prime now deliveries, with 2 hour blocks and you can work as many hours that are available?

Think I'd rather take the latter if that's the case. Can someone with any info help me out?


----------



## Sdftrans (Apr 20, 2016)

It's boulder juction and that is las vegas google it for map


----------



## zackv1 (Oct 27, 2015)

CDuber is correct, I just go approved too. When I sign on the app ask if I like to deliver in Boulder Junction or Las Vegas. Yes, I've already know that Boulder Junction is in Las Vegas but the app give me an option between the two.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

I took the 2 hour course but was never sent a link so I can sign in ..does anyone have the link ?


----------



## Sdftrans (Apr 20, 2016)

If you Did 2 hour onboarding you would have downloaded app and boulder juction is only options you can chose and still work if you chose anything else your screwed she said it can't be fixed


----------



## Thats enough (Dec 19, 2015)

What is the address for the boulder junction warehouse?


----------



## Toleshi (Dec 3, 2015)

Thats enough said:


> What is the address for the boulder junction warehouse?


It is on Bay Trail off of Alexander and Pecos. 3731 or something.


----------



## Williebean (Jul 27, 2016)

how long did it take for amazon flex to send you a link after applying?


----------



## Vikiing0 (Jan 2, 2017)

so as off today april/2017 whats best for making more money in las vegas/boulder juntion for amazon flex ? las vegas or the boulder junction?


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

When you are choosing in the app Prime Now warehouses will start with a U, logistics with a D.

Always choose Prime Now over Logistics. It's more money, easier on you and easier on your car.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

CDuber said:


> So background check got approved and i can now choose where i would like to work. Have the choice of Las Vegas and Boulder Junction. The lady told us in the session to choose Boulder location and that's for .com deliveries which supposedly you can only do one 4 hour block a day. But is the las vegas location for prime now deliveries, with 2 hour blocks and you can work as many hours that are available?
> 
> Think I'd rather take the latter if that's the case. Can someone with any info help me out?


It is 3 hour blocks and you can do more than one a day. Boulder Junction is near Sunset and Dean Martin. Most days I make $108 in less than 6 hours of work.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> Always choose Prime Now over Logistics. It's more money, easier on you and easier on your car.


Agree with the first two. Definitely not easier on your car. Prime Now has you shuttling back and forth a lot and in most cities is more mileage. Logistics will typically give you 25-50 packages within 5 miles of each other then you get to go home


----------

